# Can I keep eastern red cedar....



## jimskio (Feb 8, 2010)

from cracking so bad after I cut a piece that I can not use it? I have found a cedar tree that has been dead for quite some time and wanted to cut a small bowl blank out of it. So I did and after a few hours it was cracked so bad that I could not use it. And when I say small I'm talking 6" diameter max. The tree itself is around 8" diameter at the base.

thanks
jimskio


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

If it's been dead a long time, the cracks that are already in it should be as bad as they will ever get, especially in a 8" tree. That's too small to still be harboring green stress wood if it is dry, and any standing dead ERC that small is dry. Maybe I'm not understanding your question.

One before and one after picture would be worth 2000 words. 



.


----------



## jimskio (Feb 8, 2010)

TT
I think you are understanding my question. When I cut the cedar it is fine but a few hours later it is covered with cracks. I will try to get pics tomorrow.

jimskio


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

I have a similiar problem working with soft wood trees that have been dead.


----------

